# Romantic Rose Garden



## Lindy (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the scent of rose and I really wanted to create a romantic version.  I used French Pink Clay for colouring and the centre line has TD added to lighten it and then I played a bit with it to see what I could come up with.

Thanks for looking.....


----------



## judymoody (Jun 27, 2012)

That's stunning!  I love the contrasting TD swirly layer.


----------



## Genny (Jun 27, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2012)

Those are lovely! Do the roses stay pink?


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you!  Hazel they do because they're not covered by the soap.  They are stuck in by their stems and they play very nicely....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I think these would make a nice gift for a bridal or baby shower.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh I hadn't thought of that Hazel....  great idea.  Thank you


----------



## Hazel (Jun 28, 2012)

Aw shucks 

 No thanks necessary.  I'm sure you would have realized it or someone else would have mentioned it.


----------



## Pamela (Jun 29, 2012)

Very pretty soap!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jul 2, 2012)

*Hazel* Hugs

*Pamela* thank you  8)


----------



## ToniD (Jul 5, 2012)

That is really pretty, you sure met your goal of making a romantic looking soap.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you Toni!


----------



## Mrs Capa (Aug 6, 2012)

This is stunning! There is something very gentle and very romantic about the design, that little modest wave inside and the rose buds look so shy sitting in the corner like blushing maids! I think the French clay is a lovely romantic ingredient too. It's so feminine!


----------



## egirlxx7 (Aug 8, 2012)

You did a fantastic job. I love the soaps, love the pics.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautifully romantic soaps!


----------



## SueSoap (Aug 23, 2012)

Just gorgeous..... and romantic!


----------



## Deo Gloria (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like its made for a princess!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw thank you!  I loved doing this one and I am going to try to repeat it as they are sold out... well except the one I kept for me....


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 6, 2012)

That is so pretty!  I have such a difficult time with rose fragrance.  It seizes on me instantly.  You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## Lindy (Sep 7, 2012)

This one I had to move fast!  It's actually why the centre layer looks so marbled is that it started to seize on me so I added some water and mixed it again quickly which created that interesting look.  Do I think I can do it again?  Probably not     But I will try...  I will soap totally cool and at full water.  I will take the soap to emulsification then add the soaked clay, break out the portion for the line and add the TD.  Then add the FO and stir it in without the SB....  Hmm I wonder if that will work?


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 7, 2012)

Lindy, when I pour the rose fragrance into my oils, I get chunks instantly!  I would be dancing for joy if I got a rose soap to look like yours, much less turn out at all.   

Maybe I will try again today, cool and with full water and see what happens.  It will probably be like this:  :shock:


----------



## jkm8113 (Sep 7, 2012)

Such a beautiful color.  Those are beautiful soaps.


----------

